# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts de Wilde (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: de Wilde

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk A. van der Vlist & L.M. de Wilde, Rotterdam

Adres: Burgemeester Baumannlaan 190, Rotterdam

Website: www.vandervlistdewilde.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts de Wilde*

----------

